# Some women baffle me???



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, I say some women......... :wink:

Trying to cut a very long story short.... an ex girlfriend who I don't want to stay in touch with (I have my reasons! :roll: ) still texts me every now and then.

I have ignored the texts for years hoping she'd get the message but she hasn't (we're talking 10 years here!)

Anyway, I'm 28, married and fed up of it now, she's still mental by the sounds of her texts, so, not wanting to let her know she had the right number, I replied asking who it was who was texting, told her I was someone else, had this number for years and appologised she had the wrong number. Now then, here's the psycho bit!!!

She always was a bit wierd, proper attention seeker, made things up etc.... [smiley=knife.gif]

Anyway, she then replies, saying she was sorry for bothering me and getting the wrong person etc etc.... then adds that "she was trying to get in touch with her ex fiance becasue years ago she became seriously ill and bed ridden and missed him"

OMG!!! [smiley=freak.gif]

What a total psycho!!! We barely even went out never mind me ever proposing to the crazy moo!!! I know people who know her and so I know she hasn't been bed ridden, she's just a crazy kleptomaniac!!!

I've told my mum if she phones her house (cos I used to live with parents when we were going out) to tell her I've shacked up with some Eastern European lass in Poland and I travel the country so am difficult to get hold of!

I guess its more of a rant so could be a flame room thing, but why are some women so god damn crazy!!! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey , I am female , but I have noticed that some are a bit like that
But having said that , you know I do know some men like that too 
Not as bad as what you have had , but hey , I could make your hair curl with some of the stories I have
Good luck
Sarah


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Yowsers!  .............she sounds a bit of a 'bunny boiler'

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Why don't you simply get a new mobile number?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i am also a woman haha!!!

and yes there is plenty of women like that about

no win sito :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Shell,

are you coming to Rockingham this coming weekend?
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=107976

There is a cruise going over this coming Saturday
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=118952


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i cant make it 

pretty gutted to be honest


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Big shame! Perhaps next year


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

defo please


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Why don't you simply get a new mobile number?


Sod that. Give her _my_ number! 

Seems a shame to waste her.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you simply get a new mobile number?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I know some guys who would pay good money yo have a GF like that :lol:


----------



## LadyBlue (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Steve
Wooah... alarm bells ringing very loudly with this one! 
You should reply and (as a stranger and new user for the mobile number) say that you're sorry about her situaton and concerned about the illness and her need to get hold of her ex...and have passed her mobile number to the missing persons bureau & police to see if they could help with her search.....if that doesn't work, then yes, get another mobile number, as if I was your wife, and didn't know that you received these texts, then I'd be thinking WTF or ring her myself!!! :?



steve o said:


> Well, I say some women......... :wink:
> 
> Trying to cut a very long story short.... an ex girlfriend who I don't want to stay in touch with (I have my reasons! :roll: ) still texts me every now and then.
> 
> ...


----------



## sarahTT (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply, i dont come on here much.

from what your saying i have been there myself with a girl who my ex was seeing before, when she knew we were together she started going crazy saying she was going to tell him things, then it got out of hand so i called her and told her to back off, she did eventually but the things she was saying was unreal, and then i know someone who knows her and when they questioned her about it, she denied everything and said that i was the crazy one!!! :lol: :lol:

Anyways, i hope your situation has died down a little bit as it has been quite a while since you posted hasnt it?, but if not just get your wife to tell her or just completley change your number, there is nothing worse than having a psycho after you who cant deal with the consequences.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yup know plenty off women like it... And as the girls have said know loads more men that are like it. From my limited knowledge i find the reason that blokes are like it is because as the superior sex  . Some men can't handle being told no. So any love that they had for the woman gets completely forgotton about and it becomes more off a mission, competition even to win them back. But when their woooooing efforts arnt responded to it then becomes an obsession and they then lose the plot. Begging happens and then the death threats and then the suicide threats. It is like some guys lose all touch off reality/ Doing my job and often coming across guys like this and the conversation comes up. I normally hear " But but i love her", so i'd then respond by saying "if you truley loved her you would let her go and be happy" they say "Yea your right" then off they go to txt her another million death threats. That aint love just pure obsession because they cant handle being told NO. Don't come across it much with women... Then you wouldnt us blokes are such assholes we cant help creeping back to the nutty ex for a quick knee trembler.  So normally keeps her quiet for abit until she realises she's just being used then atfer a while tells us to feck off.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Isn't it more like if someone says "I love you" the meaning behind those words really stands for "I want you to be with me/make me happy/look after me/care for me", which of course is complete non sense as we need to do all of those things for ourselves


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

im intrested to if this is still happening :lol:


----------



## victoria (Sep 30, 2009)

Haha ... Id def change your number ...  then walk away happy knowing you were obviously a good catch :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Woah this thread is 2 years old  I met someone a bit like this once. A complete master of distorting everything you say, blame-mongering, and so on. It just gets tiring after a while. I think I would have changed my number within 10 years though just to give the nutter a dead end.


----------



## cuppycakes (Aug 9, 2010)

I have known men do much much worse. MUCH MUCH worse. Some Women may be slightly unstable but with men it's a matter of pride, power and competition so they are much much worse and more aggressive and possesive.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cuppycakes said:


> I have known men do much much worse. MUCH MUCH worse. Some Women may be slightly unstable but with men it's a matter of pride, power and competition so they are much much worse and more aggressive and possesive.



Agreed :roll:

And welcome to the madhouse


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

steve o said:


> Well, I say some women......... :wink:
> 
> Trying to cut a very long story short.... an ex girlfriend who I don't want to stay in touch with (I have my reasons! :roll: ) still texts me every now and then.
> 
> ...


 I knew it was you steve. How dare you call me a psycho and now i know which part of the country you are living. I'm coming to find you..... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Pricess Vicki and welcome to the forum 

Your next step will be of course to join the TTOC


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Hi Pricess Vicki and welcome to the forum
> 
> Your next step will be of course to join the TTOC


 Sadly it looks like the princess is selling her carriage. And it's Imola Yella!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

if u really wanna freak her out, give her charlies mobby number lol


----------

